# Independent Trading Co. Offers Men’s Short Sleeve Reversible T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ever have one of those days when you can’t make up your mind? The new reversible T-shirt from Independent Trading Co. allows you to change your mind whenever you want by simply turning the shirt inside out. 

Made of 6.5-ounce 60% cotton/40% polyester, this men’s shirt is made of 40 singles fine jersey, which gives it one of the softest hands around. One side is a solid color with double needle top stitching at the sleeve and bottom hem. The other side is a classic ringer with a contrasting color at the rib-neck opening and reverse cover stitching at the sleeve and bottom hem. 

The style number is #IND21RT, and it comes in sizes small up to 2XL in these colors: charcoal heather/gunmetal heather and navy heather/gunmetal heather.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; e-mail: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at Hoodies & Sweatshirts | Independent Trading Company.


----------

